# Honey, put the car back in the garage...it's raining...



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

REALLY...? ! ? !






There's a Part 2 to this...

Thought it might be useful...but can't imagine I would ever take it to this extreme...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Way to much hassle for me. Hell, I would probably forget where all the parts were and where they went.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

No thanks :fie:


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Shop guy said:


> Way to much hassle for me. Hell, I would probably forget where all the parts were and where they went.


Fascinating! I would probably be so wore out setting it up that I would have to take the rest of the day off to rest up!

"No woodworking today, honey! The car has got to sit out for awhile.
*SMACK*...OK, OK, I'll put everything back and put the car in the garage":lol:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I agree... _BUT_ I give the guy HUGE marks for innovation and execution! That finishing table is fantastic.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> I agree... _BUT_ I give the guy HUGE marks for innovation and execution! That finishing table is fantastic.


He has a separate video on the build of that table...

I found the whole thing awesome...he has every nook and cranny of space made useful...makes me wonder if he planned it that way or it came one at a time...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice video except for the herky jerky camera person. I am give out after watching just that one video.

No way I would go through all of that trouble to set up for a days work. I bet it is cramped in his static storage/work space. I think my shoulders would knock stuff off every time I turned around or when I bend over to pick something up that I dropped! BUMP! CRASH! :surprise:>


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

I think the car should live outside.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

bryansong said:


> I think the car should live outside.


Both of ours do. :grin:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very inventive but by the time he sets up and takes it down again there won't be much time for working.


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

The things one must do when the space is limited. How do you run into the shop just to cut one board or find that one screw in the back of the cabinet drawer?? I do admire you on still being able to use the garage for the car.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> I agree... _BUT_ I give the guy HUGE marks for innovation and execution! That finishing table is fantastic.


I have to agree!

I was thinking about a 3-4 x 5' assembly table with drawers on both sides to store all of the knick-knacks; measuring, layout, nailers, routers, Kreg tools, et. al. I would have to place it on casters and be able to lower it to the floor for rock solid stability.

After looking at this table and how easily it went up and probably down I may have to rethink the project. I would loose the drawer space and the organization, but damn that fold-up is sure sweet.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Nickp said:


> He has a separate video on the build of that table...
> 
> I found the whole thing awesome...he has every nook and cranny of space made useful...makes me wonder if he planned it that way or it came one at a time...


Few have an analytical mind capable of planning out that much detail. I suspect it grew out of necessity and trial and error. Just the fact that he mentions picking up this or that over the years tells me that it was an evolution.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Looking past the obvious story of a microshop, be did do some pretty neat things to his tools...outfeed extension, clamp holders, and that cool table...I would build it and set it up permanent waiting for the day I would move...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Gives me some ideas to free up wall space. Go vertical! Just put up a hanging shelf attached to rafters to store picture frame materials flat. Thinking about it, I have space above a 5ft window where I could store some of the seldom used stuff up high. That would eliminate all the shelving on one end of the shop where I could place sander, drill press and even a small band saw. At some point, I will have to give in and put a cabinet with drawers under the table saw. And there's a lot of under the counter space on the other end of the shop chat could house some 24 inch drawers.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

given that he posts videos of his shop not his projects I don't think he gets much done after setting upeither. How ever he is rightfully proud of the shop he built.


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

We built this house with a 30x30 attached garage.... My plan was to have my shop tools on wheels so I could stage everything on the outside walls.... I would wheel the tablesaw, etc, out to use, then wheel everything back at the end of the day, and put the car and truck in for the night.... We never let our vehicles sit out ..
This whole idea was a huge mistake.... The dust, and having to put everything away to get the cars in, was just too much.....
So I bought a 16x24 building, and set it behind the house, with a deck between them.... Now, at the end of the day, I turn out the lights and go to the house.... In the morning, everything is where it was when I stopped....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Our cars have always sat outside, Summer and Winter. As long as they're kept reasonably clean and maintained it doesn't seem to be that much of a problem...other than having to scrape frost off the windows.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

get rost shieds or add block heater and cab circulator...


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Shot, by the time he sets that up, and then allows enough time at the end of the day, to pick it all back up, when does he actually get any woodworking done?? No way!!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Last time I dug a hole by a foundation and put the dirt back, it didn't fit...I'm thinking he's gotta have the same problem...

...or he's got some helluva discipline going on...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Our cars have always sat outside, Summer and Winter. As long as they're kept reasonably clean and maintained it doesn't seem to be that much of a problem...other than having to scrape frost off the windows.


One of our employees always parked his new truck in his attached garage . It wasn't even heated , but the heat that radiated off the side wall of the house was enough to keep it above freezing . 
Well in 5 years his truck became a rust bucket , so he never parked a vehicle in the garage again .
I stored my TransAm there over the winter , but it was safe as it wasn't going in and out of the snow daily .
So IMO my garage is best suited for a wood shop , or if my jeep was to be parked in there , leave it unheated


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> One of our employees always parked his new truck in his attached garage . It wasn't even heated , but the heat that radiated off the side wall of the house was enough to keep it above freezing .
> Well in 5 years his truck became a rust bucket , so he never parked a vehicle in the garage again .
> I stored my TransAm there over the winter , but it was safe as it wasn't going in and out of the snow daily .
> So IMO my garage is best suited for a wood shop , or if my jeep was to be parked in there , leave it unheated



Rust isn't an issue here in Georgia....My 14 year old truck has always been garaged... Looks like new.....
When we lived in Pennsylvania, it was not the case... Cars rusted in 4-5 years if parked in a garage that stayed above freezing.... A detached garage was a better idea....


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm retired...I need a work space far more than I need to worry about frost on my windshield in the morning. My car, and boat, will be wintering outside. As I get older, I find that I need to establish the habit of a place for everything, and everything in its place. Having a fold up, stack away workshop would not work for me at all.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

face the vehicle to the east to catch the morning sun and let mother nature clean the windshield...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> face the vehicle to the east to catch the morning sun and let mother nature clean the windshield...


Not everyone can wait until 9 am for the sun to come up before they go to work up here.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

What Charles said!  Hell, how about 10:00AM before it works it's way over the trees. 
What's a "block heater"?...


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Not everyone can wait until 9 am for the sun to come up before they go to work up here.


Before I retired and moved up here, we had two cars that lived outdoors all year. The drive way was 9 feet wide and 50ish feet long. That meant one car was always behind the other. I worked 24 miles from home and had to be there at 7. I moved a lot of snow pretty early in the morning for many years. I've always lived in New England and never had a garage to put my cars in, but I always had to go to work early.I paid my dues...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Have to hand it to the guy for organization. Perhaps a lesson or tow in that aspect. Otherwise, the car has to sit outside.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> I agree... _BUT_ I give the guy HUGE marks for innovation and execution! That finishing table is fantastic.


Just seeing him put that finishing table together wore me out. I have to share my shop with the wife's car [I don't like it] but have everything on wheels. What he is doing in my opinion is horrible.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Not everyone can wait until 9 am for the sun to come up before they go to work up here.


retire...
problem solved...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> What Charles said!  Hell, how about 10:00AM before it works it's way over the trees.
> What's a "block heater"?...


move...
turn the trees into a project..
park more conveniently...
walk...


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I would need a nap after that.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Really innovative and admirable. I guess it depends on how much importance you attach to the car as to whether to go through all that every time you want to do work in the shop. I think I would compromise by leaving the shop set up except for when snow or ice was incoming, then collapse the shop and put the car in.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> What Charles said!  Hell, how about 10:00AM before it works it's way over the trees.
> What's a "block heater"?...


the itty bitty stick on ones are great for oil bath compressors in cold weather use...

Wolverine Heaters - The Most Trusted Engine Oil Heater For Cold-Weather Starts
Zerostart 3100012 - Freeze Plug Engine Heater | O'Reilly Auto Parts
JEGS Freeze Plug / Core Plug Block Heaters | JEGS High Performance


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Finally watched it all the way through. I doubt that he sets up everything, every time. I'd be exhausted doing the whole thing every day. The table is an over built version of folding stage platforms, which weight very little but will hold several people. Not sure I see much advantage to putting shelves inside a table you are going to take down every day. 

Overhead storage for infrequently used stuff and wall mounted shelves very high up on a wall would also help clear floor space. Dividing the shop area by putting shelves down the middle is a very inefficient way to use space.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Dividing the shop area by putting shelves down the middle is a very inefficient way to use space.


Tom...maybe he thought he would double his shelving by being able to access it from both sides...HUH...?


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

I've godda have a nap. I'm exhausted just watching. I don't think woodworking is his hobby. I think he's a storage guy, developing creative ways to store "stuff". Everybody needs more space for their "stuff". Or maybe it's just part of a comedy routine.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> What Charles said!  Hell, how about 10:00AM before it works it's way over the trees.
> What's a "block heater"?...


We had a block heater that lived on our street. But then she moved. A lot of disappointed guys now.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

thomas1389 said:


> We had a block heater that lived on our street. But then she moved. A lot of disappointed guys now.


:surprise:


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

On day I hope to be that well organized, One Day in a Galaxy Far Far away. N


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

thomas1389 said:


> We had a block heater that lived on our street. But then she moved. A lot of disappointed guys now.


Did she want to use Rick's hot tub....:grin:


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

neville9999 said:


> On day I hope to be that well organized, One Day in a Galaxy Far Far away. N


Ford hasn't sold Galaxies for decades!!!!!!!!!!!!!>

I suspect his whole focus is to do woodworking projects to further organize his shop.

The table build that was featured was made three years, ago and went through several iterations. He promised to publish a set of plans and never did.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"He promised to publish a set of plans and never did."
-Bill

Would have been low on _my_ priority list too...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

using glass is too...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> using glass is too...


...after all, using plastic for the tabletop would make clean-up easier and it would NEVER warp. It would stay dead flat...:surprise::surprise::surprise::lol:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

jw2170 said:


> Did she want to use Rick's hot tub....:grin:


lol


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Did she want to use Rick's hot tub....:grin:


Rick's on the other side of the country from me but if she had he might have put away the "insulation" project for good.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Sssssssteam heat...


----------

